# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Recuperação do meu aquário

## Paula Exposto

Olá

Depois de uma infestação de algas filamentosas e de uma série de mortes (principalmente dos eremitas) resolvi "reforçar" o aquário.

A primeira coisa que fiz foi pedir ajuda!
O Alfredo Deus veio dar-me uma ajudazita, principalmente na alteração do layout que não me estava a agradar.

Antes de acrescentar mais alguma coisa vou colocar o setup:

-Aquário 90x37x50 (150l)
-Escumador - Aquamedic Biostar flotor (até 250 litros)
-Iluminação - Calha Lifetech PC 2x55W
-Circulação - Deita por 2 turbelle nanostream 6025 perfazendo 5000 l/h. Antes era efectuada por 2 powerheads de 1100 l/h
-Substrato - cerca de 4 cm de areia de coral
-Filtro exterior Hailea HF-150, introduzido para colocar carvão activado e anti-fosfatos
-Esterilizador UV 5W. Está ligado ao filtro

As alterações feitas, além do layout, foram o aumento da circulação e a introdução do filtro exterior e do esterilizador UV.

Antes era assim


e agora está assim:
Vista 1 lado esquerdo

Vista 1 lado direito

Vista 2

Vista 3 lado direito

Vista 3 lado esquerdo


Para além de meia dúzia de invertebrados só fiquei com o Premnas, que resolveu adoptar os actinodiscus para casa


E estes são os meus corais
Lobophyllia corymbosa


Sarcophyton


Outro Sarcophyton dado pelo Alfredo


Tubipora musica


Galaxea fascicularis


Euphyllia divisa


Euphyllia parancora (o que resta dela  :Icon Cry:  mas já estão a crescer mais alguns braços, espero que volte ao que era  :yb663:  )


Actinodiscus


Acropora (não está em muito bom estado mas está a recuperar lentamente. Foi colocada ligeiramente mais alto.)


As mudanças foram feitas na passada 6ª feira e correu tudo bem, excepto o Strombus e um turbo que morreram, mas já não estavam muito bem. 

Já agora um aviso, quando colocarem estas bombas turbelle nanostream tenham atenção ao íman que é fortíssimo. O Alfredo ia ficando sem um bocado do dedo quando o entalou a mexer na bomba.

A ver se agora os invertebrados deixam de morrer e as algas desaparecem.

Críticas, conselhos e opiniões são bem vindas.

Paula

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Qual é a manutenção que estás a fazer ao aquário?
Isso é o mais importante.

Depois de me ter morrido quase tudo dentro do aquário devido a uma falha do quadro eléctrico, tive montes de algas desde ciano aos montes, filamentosas, diatomáceas, etc ...

Após um mês e meui já tenho coralina a crescer.

Segredo? TPA certinhas todas as semanas e aspiração das algas existentes.

Estás a colocar Kalk?

De resto, gosto do layout.

Tinha um aquário exactamente igual a esse e não confiei muito em retirar a tampa exterior. O que fiz foi cortar a tampa de modo a que ficasse só a moldura que encaixa nesses vidros por cima. Pode não ter servido de nada, mas senti-me mais descansado.



de resto, força nisso.


R(\/)G

----------


## Paula Exposto

Esqueci-me de colocar a manutenção.
Desde que desapareceram as ciano faço TPA's de 15-20% todas as semanas (antes fazia de 2 em 2 dias) com água natural.
Kalk adiciono todas as noites gota a gota. Desde que comecei a fazê-lo a alga coralina começou a cobrir todas as rochas, teve um crescimento brutal.

O aquário está montado desde 16 de Setembro de 2006. Esteve cerca de 1 mês e meio só com água e rocha.

Os últimos testes feitos (5/02/07) foram semelhantes aos anteriores:
pH = 8,4
KH = 7
Mg = 1020
Ca = 380
Nitritos = 0,02
Nitratos < 1
Amónia = 0,05

Este fim de semana vou repetir os testes para ver como andam as coisas.

Para além do kalk não adiciono mais nada, penso que não é necessário.

O Premnas alimento-o com camarão e ameijoa triturada, cyclop-ezee, larvas de mosquito brancas e vermelhas, dáfnias e artémia congeladas.

Aos corais adiciono 1 vez por semana Zooplacton e Coral-Vite da Kent.

Ainda é cedo para ver mudanças, mas o que posso dizer é que os eremitas estão mais activos.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Paula

Só queria acrescentar que o premnas num aquario desse volume vai-te levantar muitos problemas no futuro, quando quiseres adicionar outros peixes.
Á medida que cresce torna-se bastante mais agressivo  :Smile: 

Boa sorte com o "novo" aquario  :Smile:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá a todos,

Este fim de semana estive a testar os pârametros do aquário. Os resultados foram os seguintes:
-pH= 8,2
-KH= 8
-NO2= 0
-NO3< 1
-NH3+NH4= 0,1
-Ca= 340
-Mg= 860

Apenas os 4 primeiros valores estão bons, os outros muito maus!
Mesmo assim tenho as minhas teorias.
O cálcio está baixo porque tenho tido problemas a adicionar kalk nestes últimos dias. O reservatório que uso tem tombado e o kalk vai para o chão e não para o aquário (já está a ser resolvido). Ainda assim tenho Liquid Calcium da Kent para corrigir os valores.

A amónia total penso que tem a ver com a morte das algas. Acham provável? De qualquer modo introduzi um absorvente de amónia e nitratos (nitrate sponge da Kent).

Quanto ao baixo valor de magnésio não faço ideia mas pelo sim pelo não comprei Tech M da Kent para aumentar estes valores.

Notei que o escumador passou a escumar menos, mas penso que seja da presença do filtro.

Depois de estar a ler uns posts aqui relativamente a excesso de algas resolvi passar de TPA's de 15% semanais para os mesmo 15% mas quinzenais de modo a não fornecer nutrientes às ditas algas. Tenho é uma dúvida relativamente aos corais: com a diminuição das TPA's e a existência do filtro com as resinas será que os corais não vão ficar subnutridos? Costumava adicionar Zooplex e Coral-Vite semanalmente mas agora estou em dúvida se suspendo ou não. o que acham?

Opiniões e comentários são bem vindos e necessários também  :Coradoeolhos:  

Obrigada a todos,

Paula

P.S.: Esqueci-me de mencionar que os corais têm andado retraidos (os sarcos encolhidos) e a acropora a perder o resto do tecido que lhe resta. Penso que é pelo excesso de matéria orgânica na água. Esta situação cria mais uma dúvida relativamente às TPA's: manter semanalmente, passar para quinzenais, com água natural (como costumo fazer) ou sal sintético.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Bem, parece que ninguém tem nada para me dizer  :Icon Cry:  , mas eu espero.

Também não foi para dizer isto que coloquei este post  :Coradoeolhos:   mas sim para perguntar se alguém teve uma "minhoca" no aquário. Quando digo minhoca é porque se parecia mesmo com uma minhoca e não com um anelídeo (não me lembro agora do nome) que é normal aparecer nos aquários. Foi ontem à noite, já com as luzes apagadas, o meu pai e a minha irmã vão a correr chamar-me porque saíu um bicho estranho do substrato e começou a nadar pelo aquário. Quando lá cheguei andava a "minhoca" a nadar para a frente e para trás para cima e para baixo. Alguém sabe o que possa ser? Mal não vai fazer porque retirei-a logo do aquário (a recuperar o dito não quis arriscar), mas fiquei curiosa em saber o que era e como pode lá ter ido parar.

Obrigada

Paula

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,
Deve ter ido na RV. Não sei que tipo de minhoca tinhas mas eu tenho tido várias sem problemas. Espera por outras opiniões, mas como já tiraste, essa de certeza não vai dar problemas :yb624:  .

Boa continuação de recuperação, está a ficar bonito o teu aqua.

----------


## João Castelo

Paula,

Minhocas de uma forma geral não são problema, até pelo contrario.Também as tenho.

Existem uma especies de minhocas que quando atingem tamanhos superiores podem atacar corais.Já tive uma dessas.Felizmente não é muito habitual quer esta especie de minhocas quer este tipo de problemas.

Esta, quando a tirei tinha a espessura do dedo mindinho.

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Este fim de semana estive a testar os parâmetros do aquário. Os resultados foram os seguintes:
> -pH= 8,2
> -KH= 8
> -NO2= 0
> -NO3< 1
> -NH3+NH4= 0,1
> -Ca= 340
> ...


 :Olá: Bom dia Paula
Antes de mais, parabéns  :Palmas: por teres tomado a decisão certa e tratares de melhorar as coisas, mesmo que durante algum tempo possas andar "as apalpadelas" a tentar saber o que se está a passar e como resolver, mas é assim que se aprende, praticando, por vezes fazendo asneiras (e eu faço :Coradoeolhos:  algumas mas os sucessos e os conhecimentos ganhos/evolução abafam as mesmas :Coradoeolhos: ). Já agora, cumprimentos também ao Alfredo pela nobre atitude de ajudar uma companheira do recife, uma atitude saudável que reflecte bem o espírito que deve animar quem quer que esteja neste universo do recife e também quem quer que integre a equipa RF :SbOk: .

De facto alguns dos valores estão mal e uma das melhores maneiras que tens de os ajustar, é justamente através das trocas parciais de água mais frequentes. Essas trocas parciais de agua, principalmente num sistema pequeno como o teu, vão te permitir a remoção rápida e continua ou frequente dos vários "poluentes/venenos/carga orgânica" que entretanto se vão acumulando na agua e ao mesmo tempo evitam que a capacidade das resinas se esgote mais rapidamente, por isso retoma as trocas parciais de agua com mais frequência o mais rapidamente possível e não hesites em trocar todos os dias por exemplo 5%, que no teu sistema não deve ser assim muita agua, em vez de fazeres 15% uma vez por semana. Se fizeres desse modo, rapidamente e sem muito esforço "limpas" a agua e devolves a saúde ao sistema. As trocas parciais de agua vão ajudar-te também a equilibrar rapidamente os valores. O escumador pode estar a ter menos rendimento por haver excesso de carga orgânica com muita gordura, dissolvida na água, as trocas parciais de água vão ajudar a limpar a água e o escumador deverá funcionar melhor. Agua do mar sintética ou natural pode ser, mas como água natural é a que tens usado ultimamente continua com essa. Caso se revele mais complicado/cansativo obte-la usa então sintética.
Para te ajudar a melhor entender a importância das trocas parciais de agua, vou dar prioridade na tradução de um artigo do Anthony Calfo sobre este tema e se tudo correr bem, logo ao fim da tarde já deve estar pronto para entregar "a gráfica do AGÁ TÊ ÉME ÉLE (HTML)" (que é o Júlio Macieira) para tratamento informático e posterior publicação e divulgação à nossa comunidade.

Continua o bom trabalho que vou seguir com atenção e procurar ajudar onde e como puder. :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Obrigada pelas dicas Pedro Nuno  :SbOk3:  .

Vou seguir o teu conselho: TPA's com frequência!

Já tenho uma boa notícia...os corais voltaram à normalidade!

Vou continuando a colocar aqui as dúvidas e novidades.

Obrigada a todos

Paula

----------


## Rúben Francisco

olá Paula
Espero que o teu aquario tenha uma recuperação rápida e que se torne em mais um caso de sucesso...
De facto é de louvar a acção do Alfredo, pois é uma pessoa que está sempre pronta a deitar a mão aos mais azarados e inesprientes. Alias o pessoal aqui do forum é fixe :Pracima:  quando precisamos estão sempre por cá para dar uma mãozinha :SbOk:  .
Continua a dar novidades, e que as proximas fotos nos mostrem um aquario saudável e cada vez mais bonito...

Cumprimentos

Rúben

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Paula
Já traduzi o artigo de que te falava e já foi publicado, podes ler aqui: 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7885

Neste artigo poderás ler a importancia das trocas parciais de água frequentes, particularmente num sistema pequeno como o que tens.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Paula,

na minha opinião, um possivel problema será o escumador...não sei até que ponto o mesmo tem a eficiência desejada. Se pudesses arranjar um escumador à experiência, era o ideal. 

Tendo em conta que deverás ter uns 100-120l de água reais, acho esquisito o aparecimento de amónia devido a 2 peixes...Assim poderá estar a acontecer o seguinte:

1) O escumador não está a ter a eficiência esperada

2) Estás a alimentar em demasia o sistema

Aconselho que diminuas a alimentação do sistema, e gostava de saber a tua rotina de alimentação do aquário

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá a todos,

Já se passaram mais de 2 meses desde que comecei com as alterações e muita coisa mesmo mudou.

O layout levou mais uma alteração de modo a permitir uma melhor circulação pelo aquário, sem criar paredes de rocha.

Quanto às algas, apesar de não terem desaparecido completamente, ainda, já não há comparação possível. Isto foi possível com a ajuda do Miguel Correia que me deu uma série de eremitas que mal chegaram (e depois de terem arranjado casas novas) começaram logo na limpeza  :SbOk3:  .
Noto que a areia está com algumas algas e os eremitas não tocam nessas, só nas da rocha, pensei em arranjar um ofiuro ou um strombus ou os dois para resolver isso, o que acham?

O filtro exterior está a funcionar com anti-fosfatos e anti-nitratos apenas (como não tenho sump).

Depois de um período a usar água natural nas TPA's mudei novamente para água de osmose salinada (sal da Tropic Marine). Optei por isto porque os testes de amónia davam sempre 0,05 e não baixam por nada. Das duas uma ou a água natural que utilizava não é de confiança ou o teste está marado. Como gosto sempre de ter sal sintético em casa para uma emergência e ainda não tive oportunidade de arranjar outro teste, experimento assim para ver se muda algo.

Também mudei de luz. De 2x55w PC passei para 4x39 T5 que veio impecável e rapidamente do Marco Carvalho. A calha tem 6 meses de uso assim com as lâmpadas e estão a funcionar 2 brancas (não sei o espectro) e 1 actínica, a 4ª lâmpada está fundida e vou trocar todas daqui a tempos.
Os corais agradeceram a mudança de luz, apesar de não ter nenhum SPS e começaram a mostrar todas as suas cores.

O meu lote de corais foi reforçado este fim de semana com a introdução de uma Capnella e de uma Caulastrea linda que vieram do aquário da Leonor Drummond  :SbSourire:  .

O meu Premnas também está óptimo, gordinho e com a sua personalidade sempre forte. Ele dá uma ajuda enorme aos eremitas ao arrancar as algas que estão à volta da gruta dele, é muito asseadinho.

Finalmente, depois de tantas tentativas frustradas consegui colocar com sucesso 2 L. seticaudata  :Palmas:  . Andam pelo aquário meio escondidos mas estão bonitos e com cores bem fortes, agora aiptasias não é com eles, nem lhes tocam!

Logo que possível, talvez amanhã coloco fotos para partilhar convosco as melhoras do meu aquário.

Obrigada pelas dicas e conselhos,

Paula

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Já se passaram mais de 2 meses desde que comecei com as alterações e muita coisa mesmo mudou.
> 
> O layout levou mais uma alteração de modo a permitir uma melhor circulação pelo aquário, sem criar paredes de rocha.
> 
> Quanto às algas, apesar de não terem desaparecido completamente, ainda, já não há comparação possível. Isto foi possível com a ajuda do Miguel Correia que me deu uma série de eremitas que mal chegaram (e depois de terem arranjado casas novas) começaram logo na limpeza  .
> Noto que a areia está com algumas algas e os eremitas não tocam nessas, só nas da rocha, pensei em arranjar um ofiuro ou um strombus ou os dois para resolver isso, o que acham?
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Paula
Fico muito contente por estares a conseguir. Sugeria que em vez de mudares as lâmpadas todas de uma vez, o fizesses progressivamente e assim começavas pela fundida, um tempo depois, talvez duas semanas, a actínica, e duas semanas depois uma das outras cujo o espectro poderá ser de 10000 a 14000K por exemplo, tudo será uma questão de gostares mais ou menos de luz mais branca ou mais azul, e por fim duas semanas depois a última lâmpada do lote. Deste modo fazes a transição progressivamente o que é mais suave para os corais e dá-lhes tempo para se irem habituando a intensidade mais elevada (por serem novas) das novas lâmpadas.




> O meu lote de corais foi reforçado este fim de semana com a introdução de uma Capnella e de uma Caulastrea linda que vieram do aquário da Leonor Drummond  .


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: Excelente escolha, pena que também não tenhas ficado com a fungia ou cycloseris laranja e outros mais. Eu também fiquei com um coral da Leonor de que ainda não lhe reportei "as aventuras ou desventuras" que os correios o obrigaram a passar mas que está a recuperar.




> O meu Premnas também está óptimo, gordinho e com a sua personalidade sempre forte. Ele dá uma ajuda enorme aos eremitas ao arrancar as algas que estão à volta da gruta dele, é muito asseadinho.


Isso é fantástico e assim pedia-te para o fotografares e concorreres no concurso de fotografia deste mês que é justamente sobre Premnas. Se tiveres dúvidas eu ajudo-te, mas PF concorre.




> Finalmente, depois de tantas tentativas frustradas consegui colocar com sucesso 2 L. seticaudata  . Andam pelo aquário meio escondidos mas estão bonitos e com cores bem fortes, agora aiptasias não é com eles, nem lhes tocam!


Provávelmente estão bem alimentadinhos  :yb665: ou até nem gostam :Coradoeolhos: , mas finalmente estão aí. E agora quando colocas um (ou mais) Lysmata debelius :SbQuestion2: 




> Logo que possível, talvez amanhã coloco fotos para partilhar convosco as melhoras do meu aquário.
> 
> Obrigada pelas dicas e conselhos,
> 
> Paula


 :SbOk3: Ficamos a aguardar. Tudo de bom :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro,

Obrigada pela tua simpatia e encorajamento.




> Fico muito contente por estares a conseguir. Sugeria que em vez de mudares as lâmpadas todas de uma vez, o fizesses progressivamente e assim começavas pela fundida, um tempo depois, talvez duas semanas, a actínica, e duas semanas depois uma das outras cujo o espectro poderá ser de 10000 a 14000K por exemplo, tudo será uma questão de gostares mais ou menos de luz mais branca ou mais azul, e por fim duas semanas depois a última lâmpada do lote. Deste modo fazes a transição progressivamente o que é mais suave para os corais e dá-lhes tempo para se irem habituando a intensidade mais elevada (por serem novas) das novas lâmpadas.


Vou seguir o teu conselho e mudar progressivamente as lâmpadas. Quanto aos espectros vou trocar a 1ª lâmpada por uma com o espectro mais branco e depois logo se vê a partir daí.




> Excelente escolha, pena que também não tenhas ficado com a fungia ou cycloseris laranja e outros mais. Eu também fiquei com um coral da Leonor de que ainda não lhe reportei "as aventuras ou desventuras" que os correios o obrigaram a passar mas que está a recuperar.


Se não fiquei com mais corais foi porque já estavam praticamente todos vendidos. Gostava muito de ficar com a Pocillopora, mas para já não é viável. Quando o aquário estiver estabilizado e com idade suficiente logo penso neste tipo de coral.
Espero que o teu coral esteja a recuperar bem e volte a ser o que era - lindo!




> Provávelmente estão bem alimentadinhos ou até nem gostam, mas finalmente estão aí. E agora quando colocas um (ou mais) Lysmata debelius


Se os L.seticaudata gostam ou não das aiptasias não sei, mas ainda não perdi a esperança, pode ser que mais uns dias e se ambientem melhor e aí dêem com elas.
Gosto muito dos L.debelius, mas não sei se posso pôr no meu aquário dois deles e ainda um L.amboinensis. Se tiver que escolher prefiro o último.

Quanto ao concurso da fotografia do mês já lá coloquei uma antiga. Vou ver se coloco outra recente e melhor.

Mais uma vez obrigada pela ajuda.

Paula

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Gosto muito dos L.debelius, mas não sei se posso pôr no meu aquário dois deles e ainda um L.amboinensis. Se tiver que escolher prefiro o último.



Podes põr á vontade estes 3 camarões. Eu tenho 2 pares ( 1 par de aimbonensis e 1 par de debelius).

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Podes põr á vontade estes 3 camarões. Eu tenho 2 pares ( 1 par de aimbonensis e 1 par de debelius).


Eu não penso bem assim!  :HaEbouriffe:  
Repara que o aqua da Paula, é mais pequeno que o teu, tendo menos abrigos, espaço, territórios.
Os debellius são um pouco agressivos!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ricardo 

Os meus 4 camaroes vivem todos na mesma zona do aquario o que equivale a uma área correspondente a um aquario bem mais pequeno que o da Paula. 
Os debelius podem ser um pouco mais agressivos mas nunca ao ponto de  provocarem  a morte ou stress nos aimbonensis.
Tambem nunca ouvi relatos de ninguem sobre isso.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

O meu problema é exactamente o espaço, será que chega para todos?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> O meu problema é exactamente o espaço, será que chega para todos?


 :Olá: Bom dia Paula
Sem prejuízo para o que escreve o Ricardo Santos, que acima de tudo está a ter uma abordagem cuidadosa dado o tamanho do teu aquário, da experiência que tenho não deverá haver problema e eu pelo menos nunca tive e também não conheço quem tenha. As imagens que anexo 







são da Sohal e do Luis Delgado e no caso da Sohal retrata dois Lysmata debelius de um grupo de mais de 10 que partilharam aquela rocha durante várias semanas sem que houvesse qualquer problema, alias noto que estes camarões procuram reunir-se em grupo quando sentem a presença de outros seus congeneres. 

De resto se assim não fosse as lojas e nós, teriamos o cuidado de não os juntar como se tem para outras espécies em que não se consiga ter a certeza de que se reune um casal, como por exemplo os Stenopos hispidus 



ou os Alpheus (pistol shrimp) de que o que está na imagem que eu tirei na loja, acabou por ficar sem as pinças que agora se estão a desenvolver, numa refrega com um outro Alpheus de outra espécie.





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá a todos.
Aqui vão mais umas actualizações na recuperação do meu aquário.

Vista 1


Vista 2


Vista 3


Ainda não consegui erradicar completamente as algas mas já não tem comparação possível.

O que já desapareceu por completo foram as aiptasias. Parece que os L. seticaudata perderam a vergonha e deram cabo delas. A vergonha perderam de certeza pois hoje vieram tirar bocados de camarão da minha mão  :SbOk:  .

Hoje também foi dia de alimentar os corais:

Caulastrea furcata


Lobophyllia hemprichii


Gosto muito deste coral - Galaxea fascicularis


E ainda o meu lindo Premnas a sair da sua gruta guardada pelos Actinodiscos


Espero que estejam a gostar da evolução do meu aquário. Qualquer crítica e comentário é bem vindo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paula :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Estás a fazer um trabalho excelente.
Este instantâneo aqui está fora de série :Palmas: 



A disposição do aquário está bonita e equilibrada. A coralina acabará por "decorar" as cabeças motoras.

A tua maquina permite fazer filmagem? Se sim sugeria que fizesses um pequeno filme de não mais do que 1 minuto, porque desse modo poderás melhor exibir o ritmo e vida que se advinha "nessa tua pérola do recife" no Atlântico. Se depois tiveres dificuldades para carregar o filme, eu ajudo.

Continua o bom trabalho :Palmas:  :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Muitos parabéns. Está a ficar muito bonito! :Palmas:  

Já agora o que deste à caulastrea?

----------


## Paula Exposto

Obrigada,

À Caulastrea dei-lhe bocados de camarão que deixei a "marinar" em Cyclop ezee, dei o mesmo ao resto dos corais.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Muito bom Paula

Parece que ganhamos mais uma fotografa  :Palmas: 

Em minha opinião a foto em baixo não deveria ter "levado" tanto sharp, mas os progressos são brilhantes e visíveis.



Parabéns  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Obrigada,
> 
> À Caulastrea dei-lhe bocados de camarão que deixei a "marinar" em Cyclop ezee, dei o mesmo ao resto dos corais.


Obrigado. Vou experimentar o mesmo com a minha. :Pracima:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Júlio, a fotografia já foi corrigida. Tinhas razão estava péssima.

Aproveito e junto uma fotografia da Caulastrea à noite, ainda a "digerir" o jantar.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  excelente detalhe. Já agora que maquina usas? Que programa usas para ajustar as imagens? Podes filmar com a tua maquina?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro

A máquina com que fotografo é uma Sony DSC-T30 e uso o Photoshop para ajustar as fotografias.
A máquina dá para filmar. A ver se amanhã faço um pequeno filme e depois ponho-o aqui.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá a todos,

Ontem introduzi 5 frags no meu aquário: Pocillopora damicornis, Acropora, Seriatopora calendrium, 2 Zooanthus.

Fotografia dos duros


Também apanhei este ladrãozeco a roubar comida ao coral



Este fim de semana ou no próximo vou colocar no meu aquário um Pseudochromis fridmani (este mesmo)

ficando assim com 2 peixes.
Gostava de colocar mais alguns peixes (2 ou 3), de tamanho reduzido, mas que sejam suficientemente "desenrascados" para conviverem com os que já lá estão. Juntamente com o critério anterior gostava que tivessem cores diferentes, pelo que andei a pesquisar pela internet e seleccionei alguns candidatos:
- Assessor macneilli
- Assessor flavissimus
- Qualquer donzela azul ou azul e amarela
- Neoglyphidodon oxyodon
- Dascyllus trimaculatus
- Dascyllus aruanus

Todos dizem que estes peixes podem ser agressivos para outros peixes. Mas serão tão agressivos que causem problemas?

Fico à espera das vossas opiniões e também de sugestões diferentes.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Paula

Os Assessors vais ter muita dificuldade em arranja-los, eu pelo menos nunca os vi á venda em lado nenhum.
De qualquer forma são peixes resistentes e pacificos.




> - Dascyllus trimaculatus
> - Dascyllus aruanus


Estes 2 nem sequer os coloques em hipótese.. são extremamente agressivos  :Smile:  do pior que há!!!

As restantes donzelas azuis e amarelas, são outros peixes que jamais colocaria num aquario meu, bem como o Neoglyphidodon oxyodon, tambem muito agressivo.

Eu podia-te sugerir alguns peixes adequados a essa litragem, como os Royal Gramma, os Cardinais de Bangai, Neoglyphidodon oxyodon, peixes do género cirrhilabrus, Gobios e gobiossomas... Só que terás que ter muita atenção ao facto de teres um Premnas... o que por exemplo para os cardinais pode ser fatal.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Linda foto Paula



Obrigado por partilhares connosco  :SbOk: 

Nota: Esta foto ganhou o acesso directo a nossa Galeria de Fotos Premiadas

----------


## Paula Exposto

Obrigada pelos conselhos Gil. Esse era o meu receio em relação às donzelas e ao Dascyllus trimaculatus e Dascyllus aruanus.
Os Assessors também nunca os vi à venda em lado nenhum, mas encontrei-os nas minhas pesquisas pela internet e achei-os feitos à medida para mim.




> As restantes donzelas azuis e amarelas, são outros peixes que jamais colocaria num aquario meu, bem como o *Neoglyphidodon oxyodon*, tambem muito agressivo.





> Eu podia-te sugerir alguns peixes adequados a essa litragem, como os Royal Gramma, os Cardinais de Bangai, *Neoglyphidodon oxyodon*, peixes do género cirrhilabrus, Gobios e gobiossomas...


Fiquei confusa...Punhas ou não :SbQuestion2:  
Como este peixe é lindíssimo e gostei imenso dele estou com esperanças que digas que é para pôr...mas não acredito  :yb668:  




> Linda foto Paula


Realmente a fotografia é lindíssima, mas não é minha! Foi a Leonor Drummond que a tirou.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paula
Isso está cada vez melhor :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Relativamente aos  - Assessor macneilli - e - Assessor flavissimus - estive agora a ver a lista de stock de um entreposto distribuidor Europeu, e têm neste momento, semana 20, um unico Assessor macneilli para entregar. Talvez para a semana tenham mais, mas não é assim um peixe frequente como te explicou já o Gil. Quanto a donzelas, mesmo num sistema amplo arranjam sempre maneira de andar à bulha umas com as outras, são mesmo agressivas. Há muitos anos atrás tive uma que me ficou na memória por durou que se fartou e durante todo esse tempo pegava-se com tudo e todos e momentos havia que parecia andar à procura de algo com que pegar, era um Paraglyphiodon oxyodon se não me enganei no nome científico, e eu chamava-lhe a "rabujona" já por causa do "mau feitio" que tinha. :yb624:   :HaEbouriffe:   :EEK!:  
Para a tua cubicagem, que tal uma "joia" :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   como esta que cá tenho no meus sistema de recife, um Centropyge acanthops que podes ver na imagem com um Pseudochromis porphyreus igual ao que tens





é pequenino, meigo :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  , muito animado e muito bonito, bão estraga nada, come algas, flocos, cyclopeeze, mysys, krill, um peixe bem resistente.

Aqui neste tópico 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2065#post72065

podes ler mais e podes ver também mais outra hipotese para o teu sistema, ainda mais pequeno, que é o Centropyge argi



Quanto aos Assessor se quizeres mantenho-te ao corrente da sua disponibilidade e indico-te onde os poderás encomendar, mas olha que os Centropyge pequeninos, são uma excelente aposta. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro,

Notícia fantástica!
Fico com um desses Centropyge. Eu queria mesmo um peixe azul e gosto imenso desses, achava é que não davam para o meu aquário.

E um Cirrhilabrus exquisitus? É fácil de arranjar? Ainda cabe?

Isto de ter um aquário de 130l parece muito, mas não dá para nada!

----------


## Carlos Conde

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Notícia fantástica!
> Fico com um desses Centropyge. Eu queria mesmo um peixe azul e gosto imenso desses, achava é que não davam para o meu aquário.
> 
> E um Cirrhilabrus exquisitus? É fácil de arranjar? Ainda cabe?
> 
> Isto de ter um aquário de 130l parece muito, mas não dá para nada!


Boas
Paula

Tem atenção que os Centropyge são todos "Reef Compatible: With Caution"
Já tenho ouvido relatos que alguns atacam alguns LPS e Polipos.
Mas na realidade são peixes muito coloridos e bonitos, que devido
ao seu tamanho é fácil de introduzir em aquarios de pequena dimensão.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/search/?N...Np=1&N=0&Nty=1

Fica bem

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Carlos,

Obrigada pelo aviso.



> Tem atenção que os Centropyge são todos "Reef Compatible: With Caution"
> Já tenho ouvido relatos que alguns atacam alguns LPS e Polipos.


Já tinha lido exactamente isso aqui no fórum, mas vou arriscar porque também não tenho muitas outras hipóteses. Mas esse problema já eu o tenho, o meu Premnas, volta e meia, anda às bicadas na Euphyllia divisa  :SbRequin2:  .

----------


## Gil Miguel

Paula Enganei-me!  :Smile:  




> Colocada por Gil Miguel
> Eu podia-te sugerir alguns peixes adequados a essa litragem, como os Royal Gramma, os Cardinais de Bangai, Neoglyphidodon oxyodon, peixes do género cirrhilabrus, Gobios e gobiossomas...


onde coloquei Neoglyphidodon oxyodon, queria colocar um Typus (peixe-falcão), foi um erro de copy paste  :Smile: 
O oxyodon como as restantes donzelas, nunca as colocaria.


Para 130 L, considerando que tens um Premnas (mais tarde ou mais cedo vais ter que o trocar/vender,porque fica bastante grande e agressivo), o ocellaris e o friddmanni, eu deixaria o centropyge de parte e colocaria:
- Gobiossomas (evelynae ou outro do género como por exemplo os Rainfordi) - são peixes com uma cor espectacular e muito pequenos.
- 1 cirrhilabrus á tua escolha
- Acessors se conseguires arranjar  :Smile: 

Quando o premnas sair, que acredito que irá acontecer, reajustas a população dos peixes. Até la, muita atençao a agressividade do premnas com os restantes peixes no aquario.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Notícia fantástica!
> Fico com um desses Centropyge. Eu queria mesmo um peixe azul e gosto imenso desses, achava é que não davam para o meu aquário.
> 
> E um Cirrhilabrus exquisitus? É fácil de arranjar? Ainda cabe?
> 
> Isto de ter um aquário de 130l parece muito, mas não dá para nada!


B :Olá: a noite Paula
Fico contente por teres gostado da sugestão. Tanto o Centropyge acanthops como o Centropyge argi, são excelentes escolhas. Ao longo dos anos tive e tenho e nunca deram problemas. Gostam de algas, pequenos invertebrados como os mysys e se lhes deres esponja vão mesmo disputá-la com os Zanclus :HaEbouriffe: , são duas espécies bem reputadas para recife e muito procuradas para ter em sistemas de recife.
Quanto aos Cirrhilabrus exquisitus exigem um pouco mais de cubicagem do que a que tens e algumas espécies de Cirrhilabrus o macho é exuberante e só podes ter um, enquanto que a fêmea já é menos exuberante, mas será uma hipotese a considerares depois de teres o Centropyge. Aí analisas melhor a dinâmica e organização gerada e poderás decidir melhor. Tens ainda outra hipotese engraçada e que dá para o teu sistema que é a "dona maria joaquina" ou seja, Macropharyngodon meleagris de que podes ver aqu imagens http://images.google.pt/images?svnum...ocurar+imagens
tens ainda por exemplo Paracheilinus carpenteri http://images.google.pt/images?q=Par...hl=pt-PT&gbv=2 e Paracheilinus filamentosus http://images.google.pt/images?svnum...ocurar+imagens
Ficam as sugestões.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Conde

Bom

Meus ricos Zoanthus e aquela tua caulastrea está linda.  :SbPoisson6:  

Nem tinha reparado que tinhas um premma, também são frescos.  :SbPoiss:  
Tenta não introduzir um com cores identicas ás dele.
Podem andar á bulha.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Isto está a ficar difícil  :EEK!:  
Com tantos peixes bonitos em vez de ficar esclarecida fico cada vez com mais dúvidas  :yb624:  .

Apesar do concelho contrário do Gil estou a pender para o Centropyge argi.




> Nem tinha reparado que tinhas um premma, também são frescos.  
> Tenta não introduzir um com cores identicas ás dele.


Não quero mesmo repetir cores. Como tenho um aquário tão limitado quero a maior diversidade de cores que me for possível. Daí a escolha do Cirrhilabrus exquisitus que tem aqueles tons verdes (pelo menos nas fotografias que vi).




> Fico contente por teres gostado da sugestão. Tanto o Centropyge acanthops como o Centropyge argi, são excelentes escolhas. Ao longo dos anos tive e tenho e nunca deram problemas.


Um dos primeiros peixes de água salgada que vi ao vivo foi um Centropyge loricus e foi amor à primeira vista. Depois comecei a ver outros "parentes" e gosto de todos, especialmente do argi (é querido e pequenino). Já me tinha resignado a esperar uns tempos valentes até arranjar um aquário maior, mas parece que não vai ser preciso. Tem um certo risco mas acho que vale a pena.

----------


## Carlos Conde

> Um dos primeiros peixes de água salgada que vi ao vivo foi um Centropyge loricus e foi amor à primeira vista. Depois comecei a ver outros "parentes" e gosto de todos, especialmente do argi (é querido e pequenino). Já me tinha resignado a esperar uns tempos valentes até arranjar um aquário maior, mas parece que não vai ser preciso. Tem um certo risco mas acho que vale a pena.


Sabes,

o peixe que eu mais gosto, de momento também não
posso ter, eu adoro os Pterois volitans.

Mas entre ter um peixe sozinho dentro do aquario e entre ter 
várias especies mais pequenas prefiro a 2ª epotese.

Porque o meu aquario também não é assim tão grande. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Estou aqui com um problema com o meu Premnas: hoje reparei que tem a barbatana dorsal "ratada" na parte posterior. Já pensei que foi o Paguro anorechtus que lhe deu umas "pinçadas" já que aqueles dois andam sempre a ameaçar-se mutuamente.
O peixe parece-me saudável: come bem, está bastante vivo, está perfeitamente normal à excepção das 3 dentadinhas que tem na barbatana.
Algum de vocês sabe o que poderá ser. E também se será preocupante?

Obrigada

Paula

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

O paguro que falas é um hermita certo ?

Não me pareçe, que tenha cido ele.

----------


## Robert Erens

Ola Paula,

tens um foto da barbatana? Como está seu nivel Nitrit.

cumprimentos Robert

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá
> 
> Estou aqui com um problema com o meu Premnas: hoje reparei que tem a barbatana dorsal "ratada" na parte posterior. Já pensei que foi o Paguro anorechtus que lhe deu umas "pinçadas" já que aqueles dois andam sempre a ameaçar-se mutuamente.
> O peixe parece-me saudável: come bem, está bastante vivo, está perfeitamente normal à excepção das 3 dentadinhas que tem na barbatana.
> Algum de vocês sabe o que poderá ser. E também se será preocupante?
> 
> Obrigada
> 
> Paula


Boas, Paula.




> O peixe parece-me saudável: come bem, está bastante vivo, está perfeitamente normal à excepção das 3 dentadinhas que tem na barbatana.
> Algum de vocês sabe o que poderá ser. E também se será preocupante?


Continua a vigiar o peixe para ver se notas algo de diferente desse comportamento. Caso contrário, acho não se tratar de assunto para preocupações.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Finalmente chegou o Pseudochromis, que afinal não é fridmani mas sim porphyrea.



Chegou ontem à noite e, embora não tenha querido comer, ambientou-se bem. De estranhar foi a reacção do Premnas, pois estava à espera que lhe preparasse uma recepção de boas vondas daquelas  :SbRequin2:  , mas nada disso: olhava...rondava-o um bocado mas mantendo sempre a distância...quando se encontravam de frente paravam a uma distância segura e depois cada um seguia o seu caminho. Parece que são peixes civilizados  :SbSourire2:  . Ainda assim, pelo sim pelo não, deixei-lhes uma luzinha acesa durante a noite para não haver nenhum encontro imediato entre os dois (foi uma luz exterior pois ainda não tenho a moonlight)
Hoje o Pseudochromis já comeu muito bem e está bastante activo (não pára um segundo que seja), experimenta todos os buraquinhos que encontra e percorre o aquário de uma ponta a outra vezes sem conta.

Na 5ª-feira passada chegaram os actinodiscus que o Rui Manuel Gaspar fez o favor de me enviar:

Durante 2 dias mal os consegui ver porque os eremitas não largavam a rocha onde vieram.
São lindíssimos! Têm uma cor impressionante.

É verdade, a barbatana do Premnas está a melhorar e quase que já não se notam as falhas que apresentava. Pelos vistos não foi nada grave, mas ainda assim fico intrigada com o que terá sido.

Para terminar deixo aqui uma fotografia geral do aquário, onde se pode ver o Pseudochromis porphyrea a sair de uma das várias grutas que existem.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Esqueci-me de colocar esta fotografia no post anterior

Passa imenso tempo no meio da Tubipora musica, acho que o coral até já se habituou a ele.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Olá Paula,

Fico feliz por saber que os actinodiscus chegaram bem. Essa dos ermitas em cima deles devia ser por causa das algas  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Realmente tem uma côr muito bonita quando estão assim todos aberto.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde Paula
 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 



é de facto muito gratificante ver/acompanhar esta recuperação/evolução do teu sistema que está cada vez mais bonito. Seguramente que te deve estar a proporcionar horas de observação muito agradáveis e agora com essa "jóia" magenta ou purpura que anda a explorar tudo, ainda melhor. Tenho um há já um ano e duram 3, 4 anos ou mais até. Por experiência acho-os bem mais "sossegadinhos" e "bem comportados" do que por exemplo os pacagnellae (o bicolor purpura e amarelo) que também são lindos e tive um cerca de três anos que foi passando de um aquário para outro, três aquários ao todo, mas era arisco e são de um modo geral mais ariscos do que esta espécie que temos que é bem mais "meiga/calma". :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Passada uma semana da introdução do _Pseudochromis porphyreus_ aqui vai o ponto da situação:
- Durante os primeiros dias tanto o _P.porphyreus_ como o _Premnas_ mantiveram as distâncias e até se evitavam.
- Depois, ganharam coragem, e parece que partiram para a agressão  :Icon Cry:  . Nada de sério, costumo ficar bastante tempo de vigia e não dei por nada de grave, apenas alguns encontrões (e mesmo assim só vi contacto físico por 2 vezes), mas a verdade é que o _Premnas biaculeatus_ já apresenta uns cortes nas barbatanas.

Espero que estas agressões acabem, depois de definirem os territórios.
Ambos os peixes estão com óptimo apetite e nadam pelo aquário todo, pelo que não estou muito preocupada com os ferimentos de guerra do Premnas. De qualquer modo faço tenções de adicionar à comida deles um suplemento para reforçar o sistema imunitário.

Cumprimentos

Paula

----------


## Robert Erens

Ola Paula,

Uma pergunta. Tu tens uma Entacmaea quadricolor, Heteractis aurora, Heteractis crispa, or Stichodactyla mertensi ? Para estas Premnas biaculeatus é necessario ter uma daquelas.
Quando nâo tens tenta por uma Xenia dentro do AQ.

Cumprimentos
Robert

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Robert

Eu tinha uma _Etacmaea quadricolor_ que o _Premnas_ adorava, mas foi sugada por uma bomba  :yb620:  .
O peixe andou um bocado perdido durante uns tempos, mas agora adoptou uma gruta com _Actinodiscus_ e parece satisfeito.
Não tenho muita vontade de ter outra anémona pois o meu aquário não é muito grande e gostava de ter bastantes corais, o que ia ser difícil quando a anémona começasse a vaguear pelo aquário à procura de novo poiso (esta é a minha opinião). O _Premnas_ já se habituou a não ter anémona então vou deixar as coisas assim como estão.

Cumprimentos

Paula

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Tenho novidades no meu aquário.
Depois de 5 dias de desespero à espera de corais, já a imaginar que ia chegar tudo morto, eis que os tão esperados chegaram e, por incrível que pareça, em condições razoáveis (espero que não se vão abaixo  :yb663:  ).
As cores não são as melhores, mas penso que vão recuperar
No aquário do Gil Miguel

Acabada de chegar ao meu aquário


No aquário do Gil

Acabada de chegar ao meu aquário


Uma panorâmica da zona dos duros


E um dos dois novo inquilinos


Parece que fui injusta com o P.porphyreus e não foi ele o causador dos rasgões nas barbatanas do Premnas, pois depois de ter retirado o caranguejo (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ejo+camale%E3o) do aquário as lesões deixaram logo de aparecer.
Parece que os dois peixes não são amigos mas toleram-se muito bem.

Vou regularmente colocando fotografias dos corais que chegaram para acompanhar a sua evolução.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paula

É incrivel de facto como os corais sobreviveram... 5 dias dentro de sacos é de facto muito temp0! :yb663:  

A acropora roxa de facto está em mau estado, mas com certeza que recuperará, senão receberás outra no futuro  :Smile: , espero que desta vez a carrinha dos CTT não avarie..  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   . Contudo as hipoteses de recuperação parecem-me boas.

Quanto á acropora verde, apesar de ter perdido muita cor, parece estar perfeitamente saudavel e com essa com certeza não tens que te preocupar.

Os restantes frags como estão?

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Falhei uma semana com as fotografias dos corais mas mais vale tarde que nunca.

Acropora roxa vista de um lado

Vista do outro lado

As fotografias não são grande coisa mas não está com bom aspecto  :Icon Cry:  

A outra acropora está bem, acho eu. Mais uma vez a fotografia está péssima, está muito escura, mas dá para notar que o coral ganhou cor.


A montipora e os zoanthus estão fantásticos, mas esqueci-me de tirar fotografias deles  :Coradoeolhos:  , fica para a próxima.

Tirei ainda fotografias desta acropora que está a desenvolver-se muito bem


Estou preocupada com a minha Tubipora musica pois tive que a mudar de sítio porque o Premnas embirrou com ela e passava o tempo todo a deitá-la ao chão. Ainda está a recuperar dos maus tratos que lhe foram incutidos e ainda não abriu totalmente, depois de vários dias fechada. Espero que recupere totalmente pois é um coral lindo  :yb663:  .

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Paula
Bonitos corais que aí tens :SbOk3:   espero que recuperem rápido... se a ti a desculpa que deram foi que a carrinha dos ctt avariou, não está mt mau, porque a mim nem souberam dar uma desculpa, visto eu estar a espara de uma encomenda com 2 euphyllias ja à quase 3 semanas em correio registado... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb663:  mas desta vez vão ter de levar comigo :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   e vão  pagar...
Boa sorte com a recuperação dos corais e que tudo corra bem desta vez com o teu aqua...

Cumprimentos

Rúben

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Paula 

De facto a a acropora roxa não está nada famosa, como ainda tem tecido vivo, pode ser que recupere. Senão recuperar já sabes  :Wink: 


Entretanto fiz a reclamação junto dos CTT e ainda não obtive qualquer resposta...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paula
Espero que os corais estejam em boa recuperação. Eu tive um problema semelhante com os CTT, mas no meu caso resolveram andar a "passear" o coral durante dois dias, como vinha da Madeira as tantas acharam que tinha de ver as vistas aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia, antes de o entregarem. Tratava-se do coral que comprei à Leonor e que ainda se aguentou mas ficou demasiado fraco e acabou por não subsistir :Admirado: . São coisas que acontecem mas nada agradáveis. Animo.

O teu aquário está cada vez mais bonito e harmonioso e acredito que assim continuará e faço votos por isso. :SbOk3:  :SbBravo: 
Quando falamos no Skype, lembro-me de me teres dito a propósito do Fox Terrier de pelo cerdoso que pretendo ter, ser um cão muito animado, alegre...eléctrico :SbSourire:  foi a expressão que usaste se bem me lembro...pois olha falando do peixe que tanto gostas (e eu também :yb665: ), o Centropyge argi, podes crer que é bem mexidinho e se o Fox Terrier de pelo cerdoso for assim, vou correr muito :yb624:  :yb624:  (o que também me fará bem :yb665:  :SbSourire: ), ora vê estas imagens que recolhi no aquário da loja

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Centropyge_argi_1.MOV[/media] 
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Centropyge_argi.MOV[/media] 
fotografias :SbQuestion2:  :EEK!: ....mentira :yb665: ...com esta rapidez toda a maquina pouca hipótese tem, só mesmo com flash e mesmo assim. Talvez a nova, com uma velocidade de obturação 1/8000... e daí, só experimentando. Seja como for é lindo, o azul e o amarelo alaranjado ou laranja mesmo, são profundos e intensos.

Tudo de bom :SbSalut: 
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro Nuno

O peixe é lindíssimo!
Tenho andado a ver meios de transporte alternativos aos CTT para não haver imprevistos indesejados com o peixe.

A acropora roxa está realmente um pouco debilitada, mas às vezes parece querer recuperar (como hoje, está cheia de pólipos de fora), vamos lá ver no que dá.
Os outros corais que vieram na mesma encomenda (outra acropora, zoanthus e montipora) estão bem e recomendam-se.

Quanto ao Fox Terrier prepara-te mesmo para um animal com uma energia inesgotável! Não conheço essa raça em particular, mas todos os terriers têm algumas características próprias: muita energia e muito teimosos.
O meu cão (o que está na fotografia do avatar) também é considerado terrier (American Pit Bull Terrier) e é tudo isso e mais alguma coisa. Ainda hoje com 6 anos e depois de ter 2 hérnias discais, ter sido submetido a uma cirurgia delicada, ficado paraparésico (paralesia provisória) durante 1 mês e meio, só faz asneirada. A cadela que recolhi da rua em Dezembro (Husky Siberiano) e que tem cerca de 1 ano não tem pedalada para ele, apesar dos problemas todos que ele teve.
Por tudo isto - Coragem Pedro Nuno!
Mas vale a pena, eles são adoráveis e têm um carácter fantástico.

Epá, desculpem lá este off-topic, mas entusiasmei-me  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Aqui venho eu com mais novidades sobre a luta pela sobrevivência dos corais que os CTT sequestraram durante 5 dias.
As notícias são óptimas - safaram-se todos! Inclusive a acropora roxa com pólipos verdes que esteve vai não vai.
Mas o melhor mesmo é mostrar as fotografias que o comprovam.

Montipora aequituberculata. Este coral apresentou um crescimento que me deixou espantada, não sabia que os SPS cresciam tão depressa.


Acropora verde. Ainda não recuperou a cor que tinha quando estava no aquário do Gil Miguel mas já está com uns reflexos mais fluorescentes (a fotografia não lhe faz justiça)


Acropora roxa com pólipos verdes. Não consegui fotografar com mais detalhe mas recuperou o tecido que perdeu e vê-se pólipos a sair de todo o lado.


Também tenho fotografias dos Actinodiscus azuis que estão a ganhar uma cor eléctrica.


A minha compra mais recente - Stylophora pistillata


Esta semana recebi uns leds azuis da Hydor que o Pedro Nuno Ferreira fez o favor de me enviar (muito obrigada  :Olá:  ) e o resultado foi este:
Sarcophyton iluminado pelos leds

Zona dos duros iluminada pelos leds


O efeito é fantástico!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paula, cada dia que passa aí nessa tua "mini Atlântida", está cada vez melhor e agora com esta "jóia" que vem do "baú do tesouro marinho" do Carlos Mota



ficará ainda mais :Palmas: 
além disso ainda está equipada com "luar doméstico" :SbSourire19: ...coisa fina requintada :Palmas:  :SbSourire19:  e o Centropyge argi sozinho ou acompanhado há de ir ter aí... :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

BOas Paula 


Ainda bem que afinal de contas sobreviveu tudo... mas se queres saber a melhor... e passado tanto tempo nao me responderam ´´a queixa ... incrivel.Agora nos proximos meses vais ver que vao ganhar a cor original e vais ficar com uns belos corais  :Smile: 

Cumps
Gil

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro Nuno e Gil Miguel




> Ainda bem que afinal de contas sobreviveu tudo


É verdade. Os corais estão a ficar com muito bom aspecto. Esqueci-me de pôr uma fotografia dos Zoanthus, mas também esses estão óptimos! A Montipora está fantástica, a princípio achei que não se safava pois durante 15 dias nem 1 pólipo de fora, mas agora está a crescer a olhos vistos.

Pelo que falei com uma amiga que trabalha nos CTT o que é mais fiável ainda é o Correio Azul, chega quase sempre a horas. Ela diz que as encomendas que vêem por EMS são uma desgraça.

Fico contente por o aquário se estar a compor. Já está a ficar pronto para receber o próximo inquilino - a Seriatopora hystrerix do Carlos Mota.

Cumprimentos a todos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Pelo que falei com uma amiga que trabalha nos CTT o que é mais fiável ainda é o Correio Azul, chega quase sempre a horas. Ela diz que as encomendas que vêem por EMS são uma desgraça.


Sem dúvida! Da experiência que tenho de envios para as Ilhas e nomeadamente para a Madeira, posso dizer-te que só tive problemas com o EMS18 e nunca com correio normal registado.

O importante é garantir um bom embalamento e não ultrapassar os 2 kg de peso. Assim, os corais chegam normalmente em 2 dias e bem!

Parabéns pela evolução e dedicação ao aqua,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pelo que falei com uma amiga que trabalha nos CTT o que é mais fiável ainda é o Correio Azul, chega quase sempre a horas. Ela diz que as encomendas que vêem por EMS são uma desgraça.





> Olá, Sem dúvida! Da experiência que tenho de envios para as Ilhas e nomeadamente para a Madeira, posso dizer-te que só tive problemas com o EMS18 e nunca com correio normal registado.
> 
> O importante é garantir um bom embalamento e não ultrapassar os 2 kg de peso. Assim, os corais chegam normalmente em 2 dias e bem!
> 
> Parabéns pela evolução e dedicação ao aqua,
> Diogo


 :Olá: Pela recente experiencia que tive com o envio dos leds azuis da Hydor por correio normal fiquei bem impressionado e agora com a valiosa informação da experiencia que tens dos muitos envios que tens feito, ainda melhor para corais e materiais ou até mesmo alimentos secos. Agora para peixes será seguro? Há cerca de um mês e meio que ando a tentar enviar à Paula um Centropyge argi, mas ainda não se encontrou um serviço fiável. A UPS faz esse tipo de transporte mas não aprofundei e não sei se a Paula o conseguiu fazer. 

Diogo tens alguma ideia/conhecimento/experiência sobre isso :SbQuestion2: 

Paula, conseguíste falar com a UPS :SbQuestion2: 

Para as lojas da Madeira quem transporta os peixes e corais :SbQuestion2: 

Como já disse anteriormente, sozinho ou...acompanhado..., o peixe há de ir aí ter à Madeira :yb665: , mas vamos tentar apurar todas as possibilidades.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Para enviar peixes para os Açores, temos de os pôr no aeroporto a cargo da empresa Carga e depois levantar novamento no aeroporto. Não sei se eles vão levantar e levar a casa. É provável que para a Madeira seja igual.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Pedro,

Já recebi peixes que comprei à aquaplante (se não estou em erro), eles disseram-me o dia e o voo que seguia a encomenda, fui para o aeroporto buscar uma caixa de esferovite com os sacos dos peixes, tive que pagar uma taxa adicional devido a tirar a caixa do armazém (uma coisa tão leve), apesar de já ter pago as despesas de envio.

Outra alternativa poderia ser o Alfredo, penso que ele vai à Redfish buscar uns ciclídeos, acho que foi para o continente no fim-de-semana passado, é uma questão de saber se ele pode.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Paula Exposto

Pelo que tenho conhecimento para a Madeira funciona do mesmo modo: os peixes são entregues no aeroporto na Carga, a TAP transporta-os e a loja vai lá busca-los.
O problema com as transportadoras tipo DHL é que não transportam vivos. Lá encontrei uma que transportava mas demorava mais de 72 horas desde a recolha até à entrega, o que impossibilita as coisas.

Em resposta à tua pergunta Pedro Nuno ainda não falei com a UPS...estou em falta. Esta semana vou tratar disso sem falta e assim como saber pormenores sobre o transporte por avião (parece-me que será o mais rápido)




> Como já disse anteriormente, sozinho ou...acompanhado..., o peixe há de ir aí ter à Madeira


Não desisti do peixe! Claro que ele há-de cá chegar. E assim arranjas uma boa desculpa para visitar a Madeira, se bem que não são necessárias desculpas para visitar este "jardim à beira mar plantado".




> Parabéns pela evolução e dedicação ao aqua


Obrigada Diogo. A evolução tem sido positiva muito devido a toda a ajuda que recebo do forum, quer directa como inderectamente (por toda a informação que aqui está disponível).
A dedicação ao aquário é fácil visto este ser um hobbie viciante.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Miguel

Não me lembrei do Alfredo. Ele costuma ir ao continente com frequência não é? É uma questão de saber se ele pode fazer o transporte.
Se não houver ninguém a viajar também penso que será melhor o transporte de avião.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Para enviar peixes para os Açores, temos de os pôr no aeroporto a cargo da empresa Carga e depois levantar novamente no aeroporto. Não sei se eles vão levantar e levar a casa. É provável que para a Madeira seja igual.


 :Olá: Viva Carlos
Desejo que as coisas por aí nos Açores e no teu sistema estejam a evoluir pelo melhor e que tudo não passe de um momento menos bom no que se refere ao teu sistema. Animo que vais conseguir e tudo evoluir para o melhor. :SbOk3: 
Seria possível que desses os dados dessa empresa Carga, nomeadamente site e contactos :SbQuestion2: 
Trata-se de uma empresa satélite da TAP :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Já recebi peixes que comprei à aquaplante (se não estou em erro), eles disseram-me o dia e o voo que seguia a encomenda, fui para o aeroporto buscar uma caixa de esferovite com os sacos dos peixes, tive que pagar uma taxa adicional devido a tirar a caixa do armazém (uma coisa tão leve), apesar de já ter pago as despesas de envio.
> 
> Outra alternativa poderia ser o Alfredo, penso que ele vai à Redfish buscar uns ciclídeos, acho que foi para o continente no fim-de-semana passado, é uma questão de saber se ele pode.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


 :Olá: Viva Miguel
Obrigado pela informaçao vivida na primeira pessoa, poderias PF explicar um pouco mais detalhadamente o processo (talvez a Aquaplante também o possa fazer se ler estas linhas), nomeadamente como foi solicitado/contratado o serviço, contactos, formulários a preencher mais dados relevantes...tudo conta porque eu tenho que enviar um peixe para aí. Encomendei dois e só veio um que era para a Paula pois tinha prioridade, mas acabou por ficar para mim porque não se encontrou um serviço de envio fiável, mas eu sabia que tinha de haver e há e necessitamos de saber mais detalhes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Viva Carlos
> Desejo que as coisas por aí nos Açores e no teu sistema estejam a evoluir pelo melhor e que tudo não passe de um momento menos bom no que se refere ao teu sistema. Animo que vais conseguir e tudo evoluir para o melhor.
> Seria possível que desses os dados dessa empresa Carga, nomeadamente site e contactos
> Trata-se de uma empresa satélite da TAP
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Boas Pedro

Neste momento e até 19 de Agosto estou no continente. Por agora o aquário está ao cuidado da minha mulher e mais tarde essa responsabilidade passará para um amigo meu. Por isso e apesar da boa vontade, receio o pior.
Quanto à Carga, fiz uma pesquisa rápida pela net e não encontrei nada, mas penso tratar-se de uma empresa satélite da Sata e possivelmente da TAP. 
Só utilizei o serviço uma vez. Os meus pais puseram os vivos em Lisboa até uma hora antes do voo e assim que chegaram eles disponibilizaram-mos imediatamente. No entanto este serviço só é vantajoso se transportar-mos muitos seres porque tem um peso mínimo que julgo ser 10kg. Quando eu utilizei o serviço não me pediram qualquer factura, no entanto a um amigo aqui do fórum pediram-lha e ele não tinha, mas acabaram por entregar-lhe os animais porque um dos sacos estava a verter água e o peixe já estava quase a seco. 
Já agora conto-vos o que me aconteceu este fim-de-semana. A minha esposa veio para cá na sexta com o meu cão e eu vim no sábado. Às duas da manhã a minha mulher liga-me a dizer que não sabiam do cão. Passei a noite no aeroporto de São Miguel e a minha mulher no de Lisboa e só às 7 da manhã depois de se falar com muita gente, isto porque a SATA alegava que era uma outra empresa que estava responsável pelo transporte (possivelmente a Carga), é que encontraram o cão em Lisboa dentro do porão do avião. Em Lisboa, com a minha esposa, estava uma outra senhora proveniente da Madeira que também não sabia do cão e ainda antes do meu aparecer recebeu a triste noticia que o cão tinha falecido porque não tinham pressurizado a cabine onde ele foi transportado. 
E assim vai Portugal.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos

Não é só em Portugal, conheço casos trágicos como esse que relatas e um outro por causas diferentes que envolveu um carregamento de 440 esquilos oriundos da China e destinados a um Grego...e tudo terminou muito mal no aeroporto de Schiphol em Amesterdão em 1999...

Obrigado pela informação que fará a diferença. 

Para peixes pequenos tenho caixas cilíndricas de fecho hermético que não permitem saída da água, com diâmetro de 12cm por 12.5 cm de altura e que serão seladas com adesivo forte. Já pensava envolver tudo em material isolante tipo granulos de esferovite que assim será reforçado e tudo colocado dentro de uma caixa normalizada dos correios ou semelhante...se o peixe tiver de viajar sozinho.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo tens alguma ideia/conhecimento/experiência sobre isso


A única experiência que tenho, até agora com uma taxa de sucesso perto dos 100% é mesmo o transporte dos corais.

Atenção que os transportes foram sempre feitos nos meses mais quentes. Enviei uma vez em Novembro e não correu muito bem. Optei por fazer envios apenas entre Maio e Setembro.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Paula,

Muitos parabens o teu aquário está muito bom :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   Tens feito grandes progressos  :yb677:  e tens tido algum crescimento nos duros :Olá:   :tutasla:  

Continua a tirar algumas fotos para poder-mos quantinuar a acompanhar a tua evolucao. :SbOk:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Marco,

Obrigada pelos elogios e ainda bem que gostas.
Estou em Lisboa há cerca de 15 dias e o meu namorado é que ficou encarregue do aquário. Ele diz que os duros estão fantásticos e vou notar diferenças. Nunca pensei que SPS crescessem tanto. Mal chegue à Madeira coloco fotografias dos corais.

Parece que ainda não é desta que "pesco" o Centropyge argi  :Icon Cry:  . Mas penso que não vou de mãos a abanar para a Madeira pois aindei a ver uns corais por aí e apaixonei-me por uma Turbinaria que vai comigo  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Cumprimentos

Paula

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Olá Paula,

Como disse fico muito contente por as coisas estarem a correr de vento em poupa :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Em relação ou meu tive duas baixas nos corais pois a densidade desparou de 1025 para 1032. Agora já está tudo normal.

Era para colacar esta semana as fotos e setup do meu aquario, mas como vou de férias hoje só poderei fazer isto no regresso dia 20 AUG.

Fico a aguardar as tuas novas fotos. :yb677:   :tutasla:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

A semana passada introduzi no meu aquário alguns novos habitantes:
-5 Chromis viridis
-1 Premnas beaculeatus
-Palythoas
-Ricordeas yuma laranjas
-Turbinaria reniformes
-Montipora confusa (acho que é isso)

Após 15 dias fora encontrei o aquário sujinho mas os vivos estavam todos de saúde e notei uma grande diferença nos corais - para melhor!

Estou com uma infestação de cianobactérias mas penso que se deve ao facto de as bombas estarem tão sujas que a corrente diminuiu. Limpei as bombas ontem e a circulação pareceu aumentar, vamos ver no que dá.

O Premnas que introduzi é para tentar formar casal com o outro que já cá está e parece estar a resultar (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10653).

Os Chromis viridis são o máximo, parece que viveram no meu aquário a vida inteira, estão completamente à vontadinha. No outro dia tirei um jarro de água do aquário e 3 deles enfiaram-se dentro do jarro e não queriam sair, voltei a encher o jarro e eles meteram-se lá outra vez - achei um piadão. Já me vêem depenicar os dedos e tudo.

Os corais são muito bonitos e logo que tenha a máquina arranjada tiro fotografias e coloco aqui.

Tenho é uma fotografia da Acropora roxa que veio do Gil Miguel e esteve vai não vai. Está com imensos pólipos e cada vez mais roxa


Cumprimentos

Paula

----------


## Paula Exposto

Fiz este video da hora da refeição

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Paula  :Olá:  

Bom gosto quer no aqua quer na música. Parabéns 

Andrade

----------


## Paula Exposto

Obrigada  :Olá:   Andrade. Achei que a música era apropriada visto ser do album "Á procura de Nemo"  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Depois de tanto tempo sem reportar nada as alterações no aquário são mais que muitas.

No fim de Novembro mudei de casa e foi uma aventura trazer o aquário, mas correu tudo bem e os habitantes não se ressentiram.
Adoptei uma nova disposição do aquário, ficando com o fundo enconstado à parede e coberto com película preta, o que me agradou bastante, evidênciando as cores e os movimentos.
Devido à nova disposição e ao facto de ter um móvel para o aquário também passou a ser possível introduzir uma sump (que ainda não tenho, estando para breve). Com a sump a escumação vai ser mais eficiente (depois coloco o escumador)

Outra coisa a melhorar é a circulação que será feita por 2 Tunze turbelle nanostream 6025 (de momento só 1 é que está a funcionar, a outra está a arranjar) e estou a pensar numa terceira bomba para colocar mais perto do fundo, visto o aquário ser um pouco alto. Devido a ainda não ter a circulação estabilizada a colocação dos corais está em standbay, pois tenho 2 Euphyllias e ainda não sei qual o local ideal para elas.

Ainda não tenho fotografias mas vou enumerar os habitantes que tenho.

Peixes:
- 2 Premnas biaculeatus
- 1 Chromis viridis
- 1 Pseudochromis porphyreus
- 1 Centropyge acanthops. Este entrou ontem no aquário e era um peixe que eu ansiava ter desde à muito (graças ao Pedro Nuno Ferreira que mos "apresentou")

Invertebrados:
- eremitas (vários)
- 1 Lysmata debelius (inserido ontem)
- 1 Lysmata amboinensis (inserido ontem)
- 1 ofiuro, aqui da Madeira, que me foi oferecido pelo Miguel Correia
- 1 Strombus

Corais:
- Moles -
   - 2 Sarcophyton
   - Actinodiscus - verdes raiados e azuis
   - Ricordeas
   - Palythoa e/ou Protopalythoa
- LPS - 
   - 1 Euphyllia parancora
   - 1 Euphyllia paradivisa
   - Caulastrea curvata
   - 1 Galaxea fascicularis
- SPS -
   - Montipora aequituberculata
   - Montipora confusa (acho eu mas não tenho certeza)
   - Turbinaria reniformes
   - Acropora

Logo que tenha novidades ou fotos coloco aqui.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paula
É bom voltar a ter noticias tuas e boas noticias :Big Grin: 

Atendendo às dimensões do teu sistema e ao facto de teres Euphyllias, talvez fosse melhor em vez de mais uma bomba deixares ficar com as duas que já tens e colocares uma nano wave box da tunze que será particularmente boa para a Euphyllias e a bicharada marinha em geral agradece por lhes dares o suave embalo das ondas que em tempos tiveram.... :yb665: 

ora vê aqui alguns exemplos de aplicação

Aplicado num aquário onde há várias Euphyllias



aplicado a corais moles e não só



e mais outro exemplo



aqui uma nano wavebox da tunze aplicada também a corais moles e num sistema pequeno



Quanto aos Premnas, vão crescer mas como agora estás em casa nova, se calhar um dia arranjas um sistema maior ainda para o casal :yb665: 

Ficamos a aguardar por imagens

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro Nuno

Um sistema novo já foi pensado, mas ainda não é agora, hei-de lá chegar!

Obrigada pela tua sugestão, que, para não variar, é óptima. O efeito que dá a wavebox é muito giro e, de certeza, mais abrangente e eficaz que uma 3ª bomba.
Também me tinham falado de uma bomba "nova" (para quem não vem ao fórum de modo regular há ano e meio) a Vortech MP20 (acho que é assim). Qual a tua opinião relativamente a esta bomba para o meu sistema?

Agora novidades sobre os novos habitantes.
O Centropyge acanthops, apesar de ainda estar tímido tem comido bem e parece que já não é molestado pelo Pseudochromis porphyreus nem pelo Premnas grande. Deve ser porque arranjou 2 guarda-costas - os camarões! Ele escolheu uma gruta como abrigo e os camarões ficam na entrada da mesma, a tapa-la com as antenas: conclusão - ninguém entra.

Ainda não sei da máquina fotográfica, ainda está encaixotada. Logo que a encontre coloco fotos aqui.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Paula
Para mim as Vortech é do melhor que ha, deixo te uns videos delas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9L2FaZwfwo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSbL9...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLPme...eature=related

So tem um pequeno senao ....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Tanto a Nano Wavebox da Tunze como a Vortech dão um efeito muito engraçado, prático e natural ao aquário.
A Nano Wavebox é muito maior comparada com a Vortech. Também custa um bocado menos, embora penso que a diferença compense.
Honestamente, quando vi os videos da Vortech a funcionar tive um pouco de receio de a colocar no aquário, ainda entornava a água toda...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro Nuno
> 
> Um sistema novo já foi pensado, mas ainda não é agora, hei-de lá chegar!
> 
> Obrigada pela tua sugestão, que, para não variar, é óptima. O efeito que dá a wavebox é muito giro e, de certeza, mais abrangente e eficaz que uma 3ª bomba.
> Também me tinham falado de uma bomba "nova" (para quem não vem ao fórum de modo regular há ano e meio) a Vortech MP20 (acho que é assim). Qual a tua opinião relativamente a esta bomba para o meu sistema?


 :Olá: Viva Paula
As Vortech são excelentes mas poderão ser excessivas se mal reguladas e são substancialmente mais caras. É verdade que mais tarde se chegares a aumentar o teu sistema, te darão jeito, mas até lá muita coisa evolui e a diferença de preço é grande, além disso não tens certezas de que irás de facto aumentar o sistema (a vida dá muitas voltas e o momento actual não é dos melhores para gastar dinheiro), uma coisa de cada vez e há que desfrutar cada momento bem. Aqui podes ler mais sobre as Vortech MP40W (Wireless Wave Driver) 			 			( 1 2 3) e também são usadas em sistemas pequenos. 

ora vê aqui







A nano wave box nesta fase afigura-se-me como uma melhor abordagem.




> Agora novidades sobre os novos habitantes.
> O Centropyge acanthops, apesar de ainda estar tímido tem comido bem e parece que já não é molestado pelo Pseudochromis porphyreus nem pelo Premnas grande. Deve ser porque arranjou 2 guarda-costas - os camarões! Ele escolheu uma gruta como abrigo e os camarões ficam na entrada da mesma, a tapa-la com as antenas: conclusão - ninguém entra.
> 
> Ainda não sei da máquina fotográfica, ainda está encaixotada. Logo que a encontre coloco fotos aqui.


Isso é um comportamento normal que ao poucos irá alterando quando se tornar mais confiante, vais ver. 
Não te esqueças de amoleceres os pedacinhos de alga para que se tornem macios, ou poderá não os comer. 
Outros alimentos que muito aprecia são os seguintes (não esquecer de os macerar um pouco com a colher depois de descongelarem)



Fico a aguardar por fotografias.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Acredito que os corais e peixes gostem desse tipo de movimento, mas a mim stressa-me  :Smile: 

Gosto mais do efeito: vuuuch para um lado... pausa... vuuuch para o outro... pausa...

Estou a pensar colocar no meu duas sicce voyager. Aquilo é capaz de dar um bom efeito, com a direcção da saída de água das duas bombas a rodar a diferentes velocidades.

Mas é um produto relativamente novo e ainda não descobri relatos na 1ª pessoa de quem as tenha usado.

Eu já tinha usado um produto semelhante da hydor mas para adaptar à saída das bombas, que até funcionava relativamente bem, mas tinha vários problemas: só dava para bombas até 1200 l/h, reduzia para metade o caudal das bombas e não permitia controlar a velocidade de rotação da saída de água.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Paula
adorei o teu aquario apesar do cansaço que estava a sentir devido à aventura desta tarde com o nosso aqua. :Coradoeolhos:  
Os corais estão lindo... adorei o sarco... tão grande!!! :tutasla:  
Agora com a sump vais ver que ainda vai ficar melhor!

Falta o Pedro por as fotos que tirou ao teu aqua para actualizar!!

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá

Desde Domingo que tenho uma Nano Wavebox a funcionar no meu aquário. Confesso que no início fiquei desapontada pois estava à espera de mais qualquer coisa, embora não sei o quê. Ajusta aqui e acolá e passei a gostar bastante do efeito conseguido. Parece estar tudo a ambientar-se bem ao novo movimento. Obrigada pela tua sugestão Pedro Nuno Ferreira, acertás-te em cheio outra vez  :SbOk:  

Quanto à entrada do meu Centropyge, já tem quase 2 semanas, parece que já o aceitaram. De vez em quando a minha Premnas ainda o persegue, ele faz um devio e continua a sua vidinha. Facto engraçado é que o Centropyge e o Chromis andam quase sempre juntos e, quando o Pseudochromis chateia um deles o outro vai lá meter-se ao barulho também.

Tenho fotografias para colocar que o Pedro fez a gentileza de tirar do meu aquário, a ver se nos próximos dias o faço.
Também vou ver se faço um video para verem o efeito da Nano Wavebox. Não é para já, pois ainda me faltam colar alguns corais, mas será para breve.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Aqui vão as fotos que o Pedro tirou a 18 de Janeiro

Pseudochromis porphyreus


Premnas beaculatus macho


Premnas beaculatus fêmea


Centropyge acanthops. Só deu para apanhá-lo assim, não ficava quieto.


Chromis viridis


Lysmata debelius


Uma geral. Ainda está "desarrumado", faltam colar corais.

----------


## carlos teodosio

sewu aqua é muito lindo. tenho um nano com um palhaço e alguns corais. etou melhorando a cada dia. e espero que meu aqua fique tão belo quanto o seu!!!!!

parabens!!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá
> 
> Desde Domingo que tenho uma Nano Wavebox a funcionar no meu aquário. Confesso que no início fiquei desapontada pois estava à espera de mais qualquer coisa, embora não sei o quê. Ajusta aqui e acolá e passei a gostar bastante do efeito conseguido. Parece estar tudo a ambientar-se bem ao novo movimento. Obrigada pela tua sugestão Pedro Nuno Ferreira, acertás-te em cheio outra vez  
> 
> Quanto à entrada do meu Centropyge, já tem quase 2 semanas, parece que já o aceitaram. De vez em quando a minha Premnas ainda o persegue, ele faz um devio e continua a sua vidinha. Facto engraçado é que o Centropyge e o Chromis andam quase sempre juntos e, quando o Pseudochromis chateia um deles o outro vai lá meter-se ao barulho também.
> 
> Tenho fotografias para colocar que o Pedro fez a gentileza de tirar do meu aquário, a ver se nos próximos dias o faço.
> Também vou ver se faço um video para verem o efeito da Nano Wavebox. Não é para já, pois ainda me faltam colar alguns corais, mas será para breve.


 :Olá: Viva Paula e parabéns pelo trabalho progressivo e consistente da montagem do teu sistema. Fico contente por gostares do efeito da nano wave box que no meu entender dá um visual mais próximo do que realmente corais, peixes, etc...têm no mar. 
O teu sistema está cada vez mais interessante e bonito e cada vez se apresenta como um bom modelo de montagem paciente e cuidada a seguir, a sugerir :Wink: 
Fico a aguardar pelos vídeos e imagino ser bem relaxante apreciar esse pequeno mar em aí em casa (só falta agora criar o ciclo das marés :yb665: ...um dia destes :yb665: ) 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------

